# Nursery



## sueb4653 (Jul 20, 2012)

Here's my ghost nursery, I put a foam plug on the top to get feeders in there


----------



## frogparty (Jul 20, 2012)

nice. I use something similar, but with a bit less ventilation so I can keep humidity up a bit easier


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 20, 2012)

P.S. use a blow dryer on high to heat up the labels and they come off real slick


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 20, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> P.S. use a blow dryer on high to heat up the labels and they come off real slick


yeeeeeeesssssssss!!!!!!!! now I can finally get those labels off!!!!!!!

I used to use tons of goo gone and several sharp objects. :lol: (I don't use goo gone on mantis cages though.)


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 21, 2012)

guess where the little ghosts are hanging out....................................................on the foam stopper feed hole of course LOL


----------



## stacy (Jul 21, 2012)

Cool  Hey can you put ghosts together that are different ages? I have one that's a month larger then the rest, have all my ghosts in separate habitats atm. Sue, I wana come over and play lol


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 21, 2012)

stacy said:


> Cool  Hey can you put ghosts together that are different ages? I have one that's a month larger then the rest, have all my ghosts in separate habitats atm. Sue, I wana come over and play lol


LOL anytime........ I dont know about the different age :blush:


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 26, 2012)

if it's a lot bigger, than probably not. 1 instar bigger is ok.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 26, 2012)

and if you're willing to risk it, maybe 2 or even 3 instars (probably not 3 though). ghosts are not aggressive.


----------



## gripen (Jul 26, 2012)

I would not mix more than one instar. I had cannibalism even when they were the same instar.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, but what if one molts before the rest?


----------



## gripen (Jul 30, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> Yes, but what if one molts before the rest?


Than I separate it out.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 30, 2012)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 30, 2012)

well, it would depend if there is lots of space (try something from the "mantis heaven" topic :lol: ) and how much they're fed. also, I heard you shouldn't mix males and females after presub.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 31, 2012)

mine are all the same instar so far and they are getting lots of hydei everyday


----------



## gripen (Jul 31, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> well, it would depend if there is lots of space (try something from the "mantis heaven" topic :lol: ) and how much they're fed. also, I heard you shouldn't mix males and females after presub.


Yaeh spot on.


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> guess where the little ghosts are hanging out....................................................on the foam stopper feed hole of course LOL


I was just about to mention you should always put the feeding hole on the side. I think you recognize that now.


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 31, 2012)

an easy fix


----------

